# The Leap Motion Controller



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

The Leap Motion Controller (think XBOX or WII). It uses hand gestures to controll a PC.

https://www.leapmotion.com/product


----------



## Jfreak (Dec 20, 2012)

That's possibly the coolest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

LoL that's nothing. We are on to eye tracking with Tobii.

Windows 8 controlled using eye movement at CES 2012 - YouTube
Tobii Rex's Windows 8 eye-controller - YouTube


----------



## porscheman (Jan 1, 2012)

* The Leap Motion controller works with Leap-enabled software only. Functionality may vary depending on software.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

porscheman said:


> * The Leap Motion controller works with Leap-enabled software only. Functionality may vary depending on software.


It's still a step in the right direction... This is just the tip of the iceberg. Imagine in 5yrs from now if enough people support it!!!


----------

